# The SplitBoard Saga



## baldylox

I've decided to turn my oldest board, a Burton Floater 159 into a split-board using the Voile Split Decision kit. It was between that and selling her off to TJ, but who knows what disgusting things he would do to her....

I got started tonight. Measured it out, cut her in half and resealed the core with spray polyurethane. As you can see in the final pic, there is a bit of a gap, so I'll need to get the power sander out and remove a bit more material around the inserts. The carbide blade I picked up, cut through the inserts with little trouble. Lost about an inch of edge on one of the halves right at the nose...no biggy. No other troubles as of yet. Will pick up the kit this week.

For anyone else interested. Here are the instructions: DIY Split Board | Backcountry.com from Backcountry.com

Split Decision Kit: Voile Split Decision Kit from Backcountry.com

Voile Split Decision Tractor Skins from Backcountry.com

Prep:









The Cut:









Split:









Checking the Gap:


----------



## nzboardlife

Very nice. With every passing day i try to reason more and more with myself that i need a split, sad reality is i don't


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Very nice job. I've been contemplating this for a while. For me a split would be used more for preseason stuff so I just need to find a properly suited rock board. I think I like all mine except for my 154 to much to cut in half and that is a little short for a splitter. You are bringing that to the meet arent you. I would like to see what Ive got ahead of me since you can get a mojo for not too much more than the cost of the skins and the kit now and that would save me an awful lot of work.


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> I've decided to turn my oldest board, a Burton Floater 159 into a split-board using the Voile Split Decision kit. It was between that and selling her off to TJ, but who knows what disgusting things he would do to her....


you son of a......

what happened to "well talk at the meet"

bastard.


----------



## baldylox

Mysticfalcon said:


> I would like to see what Ive got ahead of me since you can get a mojo for not too much more than the cost of the skins and the kit now and that would save me an awful lot of work.


Mojo = $800 vs Split Decision $150 + Tractor Skins $150



T.J. said:


> you son of a......
> 
> what happened to "well talk at the meet"
> 
> bastard.


We'll talk about my awesome new split-board! :cheeky4:


----------



## Mysticfalcon

you can get a mojo for $550 check splitboard.com $250 for the board and the work isnt that unreasonable to me


----------



## baldylox

Hmmm....can't find it. Don't forget you'd still have to buy the skins (and the binding interface for a Burton S). I think if I bought new, I'd want the Prior Swallowtail Split.

EDIT: nm....apparently the Mojo comes with everything.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

The swalowtail wold be nice but its awful long for the density of trees around here. Id kinda like to split a fish. Or maybe a Smokin Pinner. By next spring I know I'll have one. I did a couple hikes early november so I am determined to have something ready for that time next year.


----------



## baldylox

I actually love my Zeppelin in the trees and that's a 163. I think I could step it up to a 167 and still be comfortable.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

My usual is a 162 but on days like Saturday when it was packed powder and spring like conditions something that will turn a little faster would have been nice. I think that swallowtail only come in like a 175 though. I think Im just going to have to get more than 1. that would probably be best  have a 160 and a 175


----------



## Guest

For the budget conscious, the Voile split kit is the shit. I split an APO Axel Pauporte 67 several years ago and it works well. I think you have to order the Tractor skins seperately and they are not cheap, but worth the asking price. I sealed up the inside edges with blue laquer that matched the topsheet color perfectly.

At the time a split board from Voile and Burton (only ones available at the time) were way out of my price range.

You did a nice job cutting the board cifex, I have more of a gap in the nose of my board due to a shonky cut, but it has not caused any problems... enjoy.


----------



## baldylox

You're right. 172 only. I was thinking of the ATV, which is what I'm picking up next year.

oneplanka: you didn't need to do anything to resolve the gap before mounting it up?


----------



## beggionahorseho

what is a split board... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH THE BOARD!


----------



## Guest

nope, it has not caused any problems... in fact it usually seals up after riding and the snow gets packed in the gap and then freezes. I would'nt worry about it to much. The only problems I have had is my angles and width have changed since I split the board. Its not that big of a deal I just have to adjust the binders when I put it together to ride. Its a bitch in powder or wet snow to do it. I can't do anything about the width, but I need to loosen the baseplate screws and tweak the angles a bit. So make sure when you mount the plastic plates for the bindings that you will be happy with the width and angles so you wont have to tweak them in the backcountry under less than ideal conditions.. I think you will find the board performs as well as the factory split full edge pricey models out there. enjoy. earning your pow turns is a noble pursuit.


----------



## baldylox

beggionahorseho said:


> what is a split board... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH THE BOARD!


:laugh: I DONE CUT HER IN HALF! WAY IS DONE IN 'MERICA! 

A split-board is meant for backcountry. Instead of hiking up in snowshoes with your snowboard on your back (which sucks unholy ass), the split board comes apart and you use it like skis on the accent. You put skins on it that has little scales that slide forward but grip backward to help out.



oneplankawanka said:


> So make sure when you mount the plastic plates for the bindings that you will be happy with the width and angles so you wont have to tweak them in the backcountry under less than ideal conditions..


Okay, cool. I wasn't sure if there would be problems with it being unstable if I can't get it perfect. I'll be alright with any changes. It doesn't bother me to change angles drastically one run to the next. If I'm riding my flexy board, I'll ride +12, -3 and if I'm riding my Zepp I'll ride +30, +15 or 18. I guess I should play around with a super setback stance though since it's a shorter board.


----------



## Guest

Voile Official Site - backcountry splitboards, skis, telemark bindings, and avalanche rescue shovels chk it here. Allows you to climb with skins (like skis) into the backcountry. Put it back together and ride your board. In a nutshell.


----------



## Guest

what is the purpose of a split board


----------



## Guest

Yo bro.. chk the links provided and have you read the all the posts on this thread?? its all explained right here.

once again, it allows you to use your board like skiis with the addtition of climbing skins you can climb mountains, put the board back together and ride it down the mtn. eliminates the need for snoshoes and can be used like cross country skis (nordic) to navigate the flats. Backcountry mate!! non lift accessed pow turns. Thats what a split board is all about. Chk the links provided especially the original post by cifex.


----------



## killclimbz

Nice cifex. I am looking forward to seeing the completed project. Welcome to the splitboarding brotherhood!


----------



## baldylox

I ordered the kit last night from dogfunk. Mystic spotted a sweet deal for $125. I'll update when it arrives.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Im very close to pulling the triger on it myself. Gonna check out that cheep board at lunch and if that doesnt do it for me I think I might just order a Mojo to save myself the stress of disecting a board.


----------



## killclimbz

If you can spend the money, get the Mojo. It's a pretty decent board and having the inside Metal edge can be key when side hilling. Once you get addicted with the splitboard it opens up a whole different set of possibilities for vacations. I spent just over $300 on a 4 day trip to Utah with airfare. Mostly because I had a free place to stay and that we rode in the backcountry vs riding at the resorts.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

thats kind of what im thinking. How stiff are they? I tend prefer a prett stiff board. Not many splittys out east to check out. all the local shops think im nuts. If I lived furter south on the east coast they would probably have me comited for thinking theese things. Kinda like Cifex should be.


----------



## killclimbz

The Mojo is a good all around board. I haven't ridden it but from what I understand is the nose is softer while the rest of the board is stiff. Keep in mind you are using this for backcountry riding. Where you'll run into much deeper conditions than at a resort. Wild snow is a different animal and where a stiffer board will work great on a deep resort day, it'll perform like crap on a deep day in the bc. Overall the Mojo is a great board for powder riding and for big line spring descents. bcrider at Splitboard.com uses the Mojo for big line descents during the spring in California. They really are big gnarly lines, so the board must be pretty stiff and have good stability.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

well a lot of my resort Pow I go after winds up being hike back out stuff anyway so Im pretty used to the different snow contitions. The mojo is a wicked deal with the stores doing closeouts on them. with skinds and the interface kit included its hard to convince myself to split a board myself for the little it will save me.

Oh and sorry for the hijack cifex but I think we will be comparing splittys in a couple weeks.


----------



## baldylox

Damn 1-Upper!!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon

well mojo 66 is on its way and i am now royally broke. hijack over.


----------



## killclimbz

Nice dude! Now then, do you have the beacon, shovel, probe yet? You won't need them for much in Vermont, but Mt Washington and the "Dacks definitely have it. Not to mention if you go out West, you'll definitely want that gear.

Congrats on the splitty.


----------



## baldylox

Think there is avy danger in Tuckerman's Ravine?

Mount Washington is nuts. Some of the most violent weather on earth. 



> The Mount Washington observatory in (the northeastern U.S. state of) New Hampshire is a non-profit, scientific and educational institution with a mission to advance understanding of the Earth's climate systems. It also has some of the most extreme weather on the planet. The strongest winds ever recorded, were recorded right here, at the Mt. Washington Weather station in New Hampshire. On 12 April 1934, the station measured a wind gust of more than 371 kilometers per hour. The Mount Washington weather station was the first regular, meteorological observations in the world. It continues to collect climate data, and weather information daily. Three out of every four days a year Mount Washington is hidden in clouds or covered with fog, with hurricane force winds sometimes blowing. Scientists and visitors pass through three distinct ecosystems on the ride to the summit, 1,923 meters above sea level.


----------



## killclimbz

There is definitely danger in Tuckerman's. I believe there was at least one person who got carried by a slide back there last year. Keep this in mind. If it's steep enough to ride, it's steep enough to slide. Most of the east coast avalanche incidents have been at Tuck's.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

thanks. there is always more isnt there. but ive got some tele friends that just hang around jay since they live on the mtn road so i mostly plan to ride with them. too dense to need much gear.


----------



## killclimbz

I totally agree with that assessment of local riding conditions. An avalanche on Big Jay and surrounding areas is practically unheard of. It's just when you start to travel out of your area you want to be prepared.


----------



## baldylox

Ya do still have some deep ass tree wells though don't forget.


----------



## stoepstyle

killclimbz said:


> I totally agree with that assessment of local riding conditions. An avalanche on Big Jay and surrounding areas is practically unheard of. It's just when you start to travel out of your area you want to be prepared.


hah definetly sounds like a great idea


----------



## Mysticfalcon

cifex said:


> Ya do still have some deep ass tree wells though don't forget.


Oh I know it. Already had a visit with one in the Ugly Tree.


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> Ya do still have some deep ass tree wells though don't forget.


for sure. i think we all met one that day we hiked big jay. luckily i dont remember anyone going head first.


----------



## T.J.

fyi - mojos 30% off at rei

Voile Split Decision Mojo Splitboard at REI.com


----------



## baldylox

A lot of activity on the splitboard threads TJ......thinking about taking the split of faith?

Voile Kit arrives Tuesday.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Thats whay I paid for mine. I think it would be a good idea for you TJ.


----------



## baldylox

Yea TJ, everyone is doing it. It's not gunna KILL you man, just do it....


----------



## T.J.

no thanks. waste of money for me. i am looking for a good freeride board but not a split.


----------



## baldylox

Prior Snowboards 08/09 FTW


----------



## Mysticfalcon

get a smokin K-22. I rode a 172 the other day. very nice


----------



## mijinkal

Oh Man, After reading this thread, I think I'm going to pull the trigger soon.(the saw trigger)
I don't really want to use my old Burton Frontier 162 as a rock board because it's been such a great board to me. 
I just need to find some friends with touring skis or split boards. 

How to the boards ride after being split in comparison to before being hacked apart?


----------



## baldylox

From I've read it's very close to before the split.


----------



## kri$han

T.J. said:


> no thanks. waste of money for me. i am looking for a good freeride board but not a split.


haha, same here.

I ain't hiking SHIET this year... esp. if Big Jay is accessible by tram... If I lived close to a big mountain, or somewhere where back country was accessible like BC or the Rockies, I'd buy a wicked split board, but living on the ice coast, no way. Back country riding is more about safety and learning where/when to ride, as much as it is about the safety gear.

I'd never go out that way w/o a proper guide or a local, so as not to end up in the same position we did last year :laugh:

*waves to cifex from Tram*


----------



## T.J.

kri$han said:


> *waves to cifex from Tram*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon

I want the splitboard to make that hike back from the golf course better That and to get across the saddle trail over to the top of big Jay from the top of Jay without trudging in the snow.


----------



## baldylox

You do still have to hike to Big Jay from the tram. I am definitely doing at least out of bounds timbuktu to the road. Doubt I'll be using the split this trip. What I really want it for is so I can do a couple trips to Tuckermann's Ravine this spring.


----------



## T.J.

Mysticfalcon said:


> I want the splitboard to make that hike back from the golf course better


i do not suggest that. seriously. i sucks...big time. i dont think a split board would help you back there man.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

well you just dont know where to go  you hake out a little at teh begining to start further to the side then hike back when you hit the flats over onto the same runout we normally meet at.


----------



## baldylox

I got the kid this week and did a little more work last night. Counter sinking the holes for the pivot hooks is a bit of a pain in the ass at first. Works best when you take it slow and let the ring build up and then just cut it away with an X-acto knife.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Looks pretty slick. Are you gonna bring it to Jay? Ive got a nice little BC trip that a friend showed me that can be done prettty easy. We could put in an afternoon and still get in 3 or 4 laps of the hill after riding the resort for the AM. Thats what they tell me anyway. I should be trying it out on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## baldylox

We'll see what happens. I should have it ready. I'd def be in for some Tuckermans days in the spring.


----------



## Guest

Looks good cifex. I am surprised you mounted the bindind plates so forward, but I remember you said you change your binding angles from time to time. You are ready to earn your pow turns. Noble indeed. FYI make sure you counter sink those well so the wax you apply does not have a propensity to get torn out when sliding. ( like mine)

Did you buy the tractor skin too?


----------



## baldylox

The binding plates aren't actually mounted yet, though 15 / 30 is my usual stance so that is what I'll prob go with.


----------

